# FYIA[whatever]



## Ozriel (Jul 21, 2010)

During AC, I recieved a little envelope with a survey inside. Inside the suvey was some pretty average furry questions until I came to a page with questions regarding how much I consider myself human/animal/Sparklyfart elf/dragon...etc.

So the question for today in this God Forsakened, Cum soaked heck hole is: how many of you consider yourselves 50-100% non-human?

And not on a spiritual level (Souls, magic, etc), I am talking about on a psychologial level that you feel half a human or not human at all.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 21, 2010)

in b4 otherkin

wait... shit...


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

I had the same one!  Which I forgot to hand in and get my complimentary ribbon...

I consider myself 100% human though less than 100% human minded.


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

You just don goof'd with the balance of furry existense.

I am human, nothing more o..o

Just kidding, I'm a fairy fox with twelve cocks and a vagina hat trapped in a man's body!


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 21, 2010)

Every morning I get the strangest desire to cram slices of bread in my ears and toast them for my friends.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 21, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I had the same one!  Which I forgot to hand in and get my complimentary ribbon...


 
Shame on you.


----------



## Willow (Jul 21, 2010)

No I'm seriously a sergal inside a wolf inside a human


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No I'm seriously a sergal inside a wolf inside a human


 
It's a train


----------



## Alstor (Jul 21, 2010)

Blues said:


> Every morning I get the strangest desire to cram slices of bread in my ears and toast them for my friends.


 I have seen it happen. It's good, human-made toast.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Shame on you.


 
blame the fact that the uberly comfortable covers in my hotelroom swallowed my AC bag.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No I'm seriously a sergal inside a wolf inside a human


 
I thought you were a white person trapped in the body of a negro? :0



Fenrari said:


> blame the fact that the uberly comfortable covers in my hotelroom swallowed my AC bag.


 
I still have mine in my room, buried under the bed. :V


----------



## Enwon (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm a hyooman.  I like to do hyooman things.  I am on the psychological and intellectual level of a hyooman.


----------



## Willow (Jul 21, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I thoought you were a white person trapped in the body of a negro? :0


 Oh yea, lemme correct myself then

I'm a sergal trapped inside a wolf trapped inside a white person trapped inside a black person, there


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh yea, lemme correct myself then
> 
> I'm a sergal trapped inside a wolf trapped inside a white person trapped inside a black person, there


 
Are you also a trap? It only seems fitting :V


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> \
> I still have mine in my room, bruried under the bed. :V


 
 I found it after I left Pittsburgh... AC was the first time I met my ex-boyfriend... I kept everything from that trip... hell I still have my boarding passes.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 21, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Are you also a trap? It only seems fitting :V


 
She's 15-116ish. Of course she's a trap. If we wanted her to be more of a trap, we'd get her a job as one of Chris Hansen's jail bait girls.



Fenrari said:


> I found it after I left Pittsburgh... AC was the first time I met my ex-boyfriend... I kept everything from that trip... hell I still have my boarding passes.


 
From this year or the year before that?

ALSO: FYIAW


----------



## Willow (Jul 21, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Are you also a trap? It only seems fitting :V


 fffuuuuuuuu


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> She's 15-116ish. Of course she's a trap. If we wanted her to be more of a trap, we'd get her a job as one of Chris Hansen's jail bait girls.
> 
> From this year or the year before that?
> 
> ALSO: FYIAW


 
This year, it was my first furry con.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 21, 2010)

HAI GUYS! I found out that the reason that I am so angry all of the time is that I am a werewolf trapped in a Negro's body. :V
Instead of RAEGing how the gov'ment fucks me over and stuff, I just beat the shit out of them and howl and when the 5.0 comes to get me. :V
I only do that during a full moon. :V

HUGBOX!!


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> HAI GUYS! I found out that the reason that I am so angry all of the time is that I am a werewolf trapped in a Negro's body. :V
> Instead of RAEGing how the gov'ment fucks me over and stuff, I just beat the shit out of them and howl and when the 5.0 comes to get me. :V
> I only do that during a full moon. :V
> 
> HUGBOX!!



*hugs, and offers a delicious bourbon infused kangaroo steak with steak fries*


----------



## Willow (Jul 21, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> HAI GUYS! I found out that the reason that I am so angry all of the time is that I am a werewolf trapped in a Negro's body. :V
> Instead of RAEGing how the gov'ment fucks me over and stuff, I just beat the shit out of them and howl and when the 5.0 comes to get me. :V
> I only do that during a full moon. :V
> 
> HUGBOX!!


I've felt the same way for a really long time, but no one understands it. 

You should totally join my wolf pack!

:V


----------



## Luca (Jul 21, 2010)

I am 100% human. Mind and body...


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've felt the same way for a really long time, but no one understands it.
> 
> You should totally join my wolf pack!
> 
> :V


 
 on facebook


----------



## Willow (Jul 21, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> on facebook


 Ewww why would I want you guys near my Facebook?


----------



## antihuman (Jul 21, 2010)

"You see Jerry, I'm not actually a man, I am a woman. But I'm not actually a woman, I am a horse. But I am not actually a horse, I am a broom."


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

antihuman said:


> "You see Jerry, I'm not actually a man, I am a woman. But I'm not actually a woman, I am a horse. But I am not actually a horse, I am a broom."



This :3


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Ewww why would I want you guys near my Facebook?


 
So we can send you lewd comments. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 21, 2010)

We need more srs discussion. Disappoint. :V


----------



## shard (Jul 21, 2010)

i feel that i'm more wolf than human. it's just how i act toward others.


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> We need more srs discussion. Disappoint. :V



Imafoximafoximafox!

Foxes rule and wolfz drool, lulz.


----------



## Willow (Jul 21, 2010)

Does anyone remember that thread I made on phantom shifting?

Probably not.


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 21, 2010)

No I don't 'cause I was never here..

I think..


----------



## Syradact (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm a vinyl record in spirit. I am full of information for your ears and mind, just be nice and handle me carefully. I feel most at home in a protective antistatic sleeve. Don't scratch me bro. I feel a constant need to be in a stable 70Â°F environment with 40% humidity. Lots of people say I'm crazy for feeling this way, but they just be hatin'.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh yea, lemme correct myself then
> 
> I'm a sergal trapped inside a wolf trapped inside a white person trapped inside a black person, there


 Willow: The russian nesting doll of furries. 


Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> We need more srs discussion. Disappoint. :V


 It's because I wasn't here to participate :V


----------



## footfoe (Jul 22, 2010)

I really am a cat.

i is good at typing cause i used to be a cop.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 22, 2010)

What a stupid ass question for them to ask you.


----------



## footfoe (Jul 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What a stupid ass question for them to ask you.


win


----------



## Alstor (Jul 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What a stupid ass question for them to ask you.


 That dog looks like it's making a rant on FAF or something.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Jul 22, 2010)

On the inside I'm some kind of herm slug taur with 17 cawks X3


Nah I'm kiddin' 100% Human and lovin' it


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> You wish Dingo boy.
> 
> Foxes need wolves to put them in their place... Preferably with some whips and leather cuffs.


 
HAHA! Sucks for- oh wait... Nevermind ._.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> HAHA! Sucks for- oh wait... Nevermind ._.


 
Unless of course you're into that sorta thing.


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Unless of course you're into that sorta thing.



You haz a point.


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Mi casa o tu casa?


 
No thank you o.o


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 22, 2010)

OT: Erm... I don't know.
I know that I _should_ be 100% human in the head, but part of me wants to be different, if that makes sense.


----------



## Seas (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm a commie space lizard.

Nah, I'm really an indigenous member of the human species, not an extraterrestrial infiltrator or anything like that, the above line is of joking intent, of course.


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 22, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> I'm a commie space lizard.



KILL IT, KILL IT WITH FIRE!


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Jul 22, 2010)

man gingerbread fucking rocks


----------



## chrest (Jul 22, 2010)

ZiggyTheWolf said:


> man gingerbread fucking rocks



So is it not applicable? You think you are a cookie?


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 22, 2010)

Foxes are better, thier higher on the food chain that wolv...oh wait, erm..but still they are smarter...

And as for me, I'm more my inner fox 'suna, than human.  40% human 70% foxie...


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 22, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> 40% human 70% foxie...



Something is wrong here.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 22, 2010)

My conscience takes the form of a rabbit, but that's it.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> Something is wrong here.


 
Furries can't do math, what did you think...


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Furries can't do math, what did you think...



It's actually true, I failed my Maths exam at school XD


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> It's actually true, I failed my Maths exam at school XD


 
Well technically it's possible if you're 1 person + 1/10th of a person... in which case you'd have an extra foot or something like that.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I had the same one!  Which I forgot to hand in and get my complimentary ribbon...
> 
> I consider myself 100% human though less than 100% human minded.


This. As much as I try to deny my humanity it won't go away.



Tomias_Redford said:


> It's actually true, I failed my Maths exam at school XD


And I thought Spain had a superior education system. Oh, well. At least queers can get married.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> This. As much as I try to deny my humanity it won't go away.
> 
> 
> And I thought Spain had a superior education system. Oh, well. At least queers can get married.


 
You can always get DNA changing surgery... of course it could kill you... but that's a side effect to everything.


----------



## chrest (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> You can always get DNA changing surgery... of course it could kill you... but that's a side effect to everything.



DNA altering? I will not support animal testing, which is what it would be if it succeeded


----------



## Willow (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> You wish Dingo boy.
> 
> Foxes need wolves to put them in their place... Preferably with some whips and leather cuffs.


 Murr?

Besides, wolves are top predators.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Murr?
> 
> Besides, wolves are top predators.


 
 I never would have thought of you into BDSM Willow.


----------



## Willow (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I never would have thought of you into BDSM Willow.


 It's a fond thought, but I'm not heavily into it


----------



## bloodbirds (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm an anthro irl, watchu talkin bout.

rawr.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 22, 2010)

I did my Schooling in Scotland, so thats probably why... XD


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 22, 2010)

inb4 furries in denial

And anyway, I have never been to any AC so I don't have a basic idea of which surveys are taken in there.

How much I consider myself non human? Well, no matter what I say, I am a human, a 100% one, like every other human around. Considering myself a human is a contradiction against my will and mind, and therefore I would be considered insane if I said I am 50% animal or more. And because of that, every person that thinks he is an animal in body, is insane. People who think they have animal souls, are probably relligiousfags and should be tied up to a tree with a collar if they really think so. People who believe their mind is of an animal, are contradicting theirselves as an animal wouldn't be able to think in such complicated terms such as "Am I human or animal" but probably an animal will straightly refer to "Food" and "More Food".

To be a bit less dry, I will state that I cannot measure how humanoid is my own brain, as humans never needed to do so. And because every person is different, you can't count how human brain you have with numbers.


----------



## bigjon (Jul 22, 2010)

In all honesty, I'm a big bear of a man any way. !00% human. Very hairy, very growly, somewhat intimadating looking, but still all human.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 22, 2010)

Foxes are better predators than Wolves anyway.  Wolves need to work together, foxies can work alone...


----------



## Willow (Jul 22, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Foxes are better predators than Wolves anyway.  Wolves need to work together, foxies can work alone...


 You won't be saying that when you're outnumbered


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You won't be saying that when you're outnumbered


 
How does that matter in the furry fandom

Either way they get inserted into a yiff comic


And to be fair, the best animals are insects.


----------



## Tao (Jul 22, 2010)

You're all wrong, bunnies are better


----------



## Conker (Jul 22, 2010)

hahahah

Otherkin :V


----------



## VoidBat (Jul 22, 2010)

100% human.

I never really was on this side.


----------



## Browder (Jul 22, 2010)

Well as long as we're being honest.

Seventy-five percent human. Twenty five percent God.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 22, 2010)

Im human...just a white guy trapped in a black body as black folks like the ass, as I like the boobs thus I cannot be a black person :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 22, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Foxes are better predators than Wolves anyway.  Wolves need to work together, foxies can work alone...


 thats right a single fox can take 4 cawks, 4 wolves are needed to satisfy one female :V


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Well as long as we're being honest.
> 
> Seventy-five percent human. Twenty five percent God.



*High-fives for godhood*


----------



## Mattqat (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm really just delicious whole grains in a human body.  On account of having just eaten breakfast.

But honestly, I'm pure human and just fine with it.  At least mentally, there doesn't seem to be any room for improvement.  I mean, I can be human and think my abstract thoughts, but then, if I felt like it, I could also put myself in the mindset of a fox or whatever, just for kicks.  And just the fact that I can think that means I know I'm human.



			
				Browder said:
			
		

> Seventy-five percent human. Twenty five percent God.


Anyone who believes the whole "God made us in his image" bit wouldn't find that too odd.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 22, 2010)

Fenrari and chrest-shut the fuck up and take your typefucking to private messages. None of us need or want to see you two talking about shoving dildos in each others asses and masturbating. 

Do you not understand the purpose of a topic to a thread?


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 22, 2010)

I wouldn't normally bother to post this but...



Jashwa said:


> Fenrari and chrest-shut the fuck up and take your typefucking to private messages. None of us need or want to see you two talking about shoving dildos in each others asses and masturbating.
> 
> Do you not understand the purpose of a topic to a thread?


 
so very [this]. It's really starting to piss me off.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 22, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Fenrari and chrest-shut the fuck up and take your typefucking to private messages. None of us need or want to see you two talking about shoving dildos in each others asses and masturbating.
> 
> Do you not understand the purpose of a topic to a thread?


 
What jash said: Stop violating my thread with your sex talk. :V



Tomias_Redford said:


> Foxes are better, thier higher on the food chain that wolv...oh wait, erm..but still they are smarter...



Foxes and their hunting practices are just about the same as cats. There are also other predators that will kill a fox for quick noms. 




> And as for me, I'm more my inner fox 'suna, than human.  40% human 70% foxie...



You make me sadface.


----------



## antihuman (Jul 22, 2010)

Tomias_Redford said:


> And as for me, I'm more my inner fox 'suna, than human.  *40%* human *70%* foxie...



That math doesn't work.


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't think I'm an animal trapped in a human's body, but I often feel like I'm not human nonetheless, like an alien or something.

Courtesy, empathy, altruism, are these really human characteristics? I have my doubts.


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 22, 2010)

I have come to realization today that I am a rock. Is that wrong?...


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 22, 2010)

Xaybiance said:


> I have come to realization today that I am a rock. Is that wrong?...


 *rolls you down hill*
Rock & Roll :V


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 22, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *rolls you down hill*
> Rock & Roll :V



_FFFFFUUUUUUuuuuu..._


----------



## Mattqat (Jul 22, 2010)

antihuman said:


> That math doesn't work.


 
What he meant, of course, is that he's 60% fox, 30% human, and 10% hybrid, where the 10% can vary from all fox to all human, but due to mood/sanity/quantum uncertainty, the most that can be known at any one time is that he is 40% human or less, and 70% fox or less.

...Am I thinking too hard about this?


----------



## Xaybiance (Jul 22, 2010)

Mattqat said:


> What he meant, of course, is that he's 60% fox, 30% human, and 10% hybrid, where the 10% can vary from all fox to all human, but due to mood/sanity/quantum uncertainty, the most that can be known at any one time is that he is 40% human or less, and 70% fox or less.
> 
> ...Am I thinking too hard about this?



Very.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 22, 2010)

Mattqat said:


> What he meant, of course, is that he's 60% fox, 30% human, and 10% hybrid, where the 10% can vary from all fox to all human, but due to mood/sanity/quantum uncertainty, the most that can be known at any one time is that he is 40% human or less, and 70% fox or less.
> 
> ...Am I thinking too hard about this?


Yes. You're not familiar with how stupid Tomias is.


----------



## Aetius (Jul 23, 2010)

I am 100% Human, Do I get a Cookie?


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 23, 2010)

"I'm a dude playin' a dude, disguised as another dude!"


----------



## Barak (Jul 23, 2010)

9% white male :V
90 % Redneck 
1 % Black rapper guy born in the ghetto :V


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm actually completely a dragon.
This is all just a dream.
When I wake up I will be back to my normal furry and  scaley  self.  I think.....


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 23, 2010)

Human :\
It's said when furry surveys have to ask a question like this and furries wonder why people question their sanity other than looking at the
horrible porn that's made :U


----------



## Eske (Jul 23, 2010)

I believe I am a human trapped in the body of an animal trapped in the body of a human.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 23, 2010)

Eske said:


> I believe I am a human trapped in the body of an animal trapped in the body of a human.


 
I'm a toaster trapped in the body of a human who thinks he's a doberman :U


----------



## Eske (Jul 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm a toaster trapped in the body of a human who thinks he's a doberman :U


 
Pff.  Please, that is so unrealistic.  CLEARLY you are a Doberman trapped in the body of a human trapped in a toaster.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 23, 2010)

I am the descendant of the legendary Wolf Fenrisulfr and the descendant of a Naiad inhabiting a human vessel. Our combined thought processes form the Fenrari Lucrowse Whiteward you see to this day. 

When either side's emotionalness flares up, the normally calm me changes usually for the worse...


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 23, 2010)

Eske said:


> Pff.  Please, that is so unrealistic.  CLEARLY you are a Doberman trapped in the body of a human trapped in a toaster.


 
Holy shit you are right!
someone plug me in!!!


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jul 23, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Yes. You're not familiar with how stupid Tomias is.



Hey Jash, I ain't seen you in a while...How is life?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 23, 2010)

I used to be convinced I was a wolf/dog of some kind. But I was just a little kid then. After some browsing on the interwebnets, I found out I was just a very confused therian.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 23, 2010)

On a psycological level, 100% human and on a spiritual level about 40%-80% something that isn't human.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Jul 23, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> On a psycological level, 100% human and on a spiritual level about 40%-80% something that isn't human.



this


----------



## hunter1542 (Jul 23, 2010)

I am 100% human but wish I was an 100% anthro wolf =3


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 23, 2010)

im 100% the man from the old spice commercials, and now im on a horse.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 23, 2010)

Otherkin. O lawdy.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm clearly part Lombax because my friend says I look like one and I is so smart.

Past the clear bullshit, I am 100% human.


----------



## Slyck (Jul 23, 2010)

100% human, dumbasses.




Jashwa said:


> Yes. You're not familiar with how stupid Tomias is.


 Tsk tsk tsk. He's:

76% human
45% petrol fumes
30% Puerto Rico 
98% Tomias

And, from totals, 249% brain dead. He also plays the drumbs.


----------



## Kiva19 (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm 100% human, through and through!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 24, 2010)

How fucked in the head do you have to be to not know what species you are?

I'm a fox :3


----------



## Urbanwolf (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm 100% human physically
but really mentally i view myself like 60% human


----------



## Telnac (Jul 24, 2010)

100% human, although I hope that percentage drops a LOT because cybernetic implants become commonplace in the coming decades.    I want to live to see the day when someone can rightfully say about me:

"He's more machine now than man; twisted and evil."


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jul 25, 2010)

Well, I definitely believe in a distinction between my physical being and my spiritual being. I mean, of course my personal meat bag is of human origin but I know spiritually and mentally I am something else. I know its animalistic, but I haven't had the time to really look too much deeper into it.

I identify with cats naturally and without thinking so thats what I've clung to so far. I mean, it feels right to me, but if I ever get around to going on a spirit journey I'll report back if thats really what I am


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 26, 2010)

100% human here, my wolf totem doesn't change that.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 26, 2010)

God dammit. 
This is just a simple yes or no question without involving spiritual mumbo-jumbo. :V
People refuse to be honest about it. :[


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> God dammit.
> This is just a simple yes or no question without involving spiritual mumbo-jumbo. :V
> People refuse to be honest about it. :[



You should know better than to title a thread "FYIA[whatever]"

And isn't spirituality a psychological construct?


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 26, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> And isn't spirituality a psychological construct?


 
So...you believe that you are an animal/Part animal because some invisible force tells you to, and that's a reason to justify it?
No.
Yes or no question.

And if you want to go the "totem" route, a totem acts and assists people/family/clan to better themselves. It usually appears as a non human entity that helps a person learn from it to become a better person as a whole.


----------



## Dushar (Jul 26, 2010)

Well my doctor told me a long time ago, if I was human, I'd be dead a long time ago.


But, in a reallity, the body I inhabbit is 100% human............... till we get gene splicing tec that works on us >=)


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> So...you believe that you are an animal/Part animal because some invisible force tells you to, and that's a reason to justify it?
> No.
> Yes or no question.
> 
> And if you want to go the "totem" route, a totem acts and assists people/family/clan to better themselves. It usually appears as a non human entity that helps a person learn from it to become a better person as a whole.


 
1: Where on this topic did it say I was animal/part animal? 
2: When I compared spirituality to psychology I was referring to how a strong belief can alter someone's mind like the placebo effect.
3: Believe it or not, I do know what a totem does.
4: to answer your topic, no.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 27, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> 1: Where on this topic did it say I was animal/part animal?
> 2: When I compared spirituality to psychology I was referring to how a strong belief can alter someone's mind like the placebo effect.
> 3: Believe it or not, I do know what a totem does.
> 4: to answer your topic, no.


 
I was not here long enough to respond to some of this. What I can say is that while spirituality may have started as a psychological need for comfort in a dangerous world, it is now more of a social construct. You may say you understand what a totem is but, do you really?

Is this from a historical/knowledgeable perspective or a special snowflake syndrome approach? I think the point here trying to be made has to deal with people who often answer this kind of survey saying they are "Part animal" and bring up a totem animal with complete disregard to the bullshit that reeks from their mouths because they fail to understand any part of what "totem" really means.

She may  not have been saying you believe you are "part animal" but it might have been a hypothetical thing.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 27, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> 1: Where on this topic did it say I was animal/part animal?


It's a damn rhetoric, and I was being a bit sarcastic. :V



> 2: When I compared spirituality to psychology I was referring to how a strong belief can alter someone's mind like the placebo effect.


And? So basically you are saying that the person creates the persona and trying to alter their mindset to make themselves to believe that they are their persona. Spirituality is a powerful tool and a dangerous ground to tread on if you are trying to use it for psychological reasons. One wrong step, and it leads to cult-like behavior




> 3: Believe it or not, I do know what a totem does.


Really now? In the age of Furry/Otherkin/Therian, most do not understand what a totem is and use it as a basis to put themselves on a pedestal.
Mix it with the "White Guilt" syndrome and you got yourself a tasty bowl of "Unwarranted self importance" and crap. 
As a person raised on some of the beliefs, it makes me disappoint.



> 4: to answer your topic, no.



That wasn't so hard. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2010)

Zeke makes me feel white guilt all the time. :c


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Zeke makes me feel white guilt all the time. :c


 
That's not a good thing. :V
If you feel white guilt, you might want to be "Down with the black people" and trying to "expose the government and it's exploitation of black/native peoples".


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2010)

Bill Gluckman's down with the bitches and hoes.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Bill Gluckman's down with the bitches and hoes.


 
What is this I don't even...


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What is this I don't even...


 I couldn't find any pics of the sign from the movie, but it's from Malibu's Most Wanted. Here's a facebook group for it.


----------



## Tally (Jul 27, 2010)

100% human. And I wouldn't want it any other way either.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't even know what the title MEANS...

And I also think this subject isn't a yes or no question, even if you want it to be. You could believe you are physically or mentally or spiritually an animal.

I don't believe in that, but I do feel a strong tie to and can relate to a wolf. I guess.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> I don't even know what the title MEANS...
> 
> And I also think this subject isn't a yes or no question, even if you want it to be. You could believe you are physically or mentally or spiritually an animal.
> 
> I don't believe in that, but I do feel a strong tie to and can relate to a wolf. I guess.


*F*uck *Y*ou *I*'m *A D*ragon is where it stems from. She just took dragon and replaced it with whatever.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> *F*uck *Y*ou *I*'m *A D*ragon is where it stems from. She just took dragon and replaced it with whatever.


 Fuck You I'm A Fox
amidoinitrite? :3c


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Fuck You I'm A Fox
> amidoinitrite? :3c


 No, the saying for foxes is:

Fuck Me I'm A Fox.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> No, the saying for foxes is:
> 
> Fuck Me I'm A Fox.


 That one sounds better to me. :3


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 27, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And? So basically you are saying that the person creates the persona and trying to alter their mindset to make themselves to believe that they are their persona. Spirituality is a powerful tool and a dangerous ground to tread on if you are trying to use it for psychological reasons. One wrong step, and it leads to cult-like behavior



I agree with you there.


----------

